# Mounting a Scope to a Browning 2000



## HumpBack (Dec 25, 2004)

Well I have a Browning 2000, and would like to do some deer hunting with it. When i get to this topic i come to several questions.

1) How can I mount a scope to the shotgun, I have looked at B-Squares and similar products but they dont make a version for the 2000.

2)How well will a Browning 2000 perform as a deer gun?

3)Do many people mount scopes onto these shotguns?

THANKS


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

dont know anything about it but if its a 12 guage get some slugs, tap and drill some holes, put a scope on, and go gettim


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

dont know anything about it but if its a 12 guage get some slugs, tap and drill some holes, put a scope on, and go gettim


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not aware of too many people who mount a scope on a shotgun to use buckshot...


----------



## HumpBack (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah I shoot Slugs out of it but the iron sights arent accurate enough and i need something else.


----------

